# 
!
,    ,       ?
      ?

  !

----------

> !
> ,    ,       ?


//


> ?

----------

!
     ,                ,    ?

----------

**,     ?     ,       ,

----------

> !
>      ,                ,    ?

----------

!

----------

?

----------

** ,   .   ,    ?

----------

> ?


   ?

----------

///
.// /    

         ...

----------

**,    .         ?

----------

> ///
> .// /


      ,        .   ""....

----------

> **,    .


      ,    ....


> ?


.

----------

**,    ,     :Smilie:

----------

N 543


N -3-11/240


 23  2000 




            ,        22.12.99 N 1682 "           8  1996 . N 685 "               " (   , 1999, N 52, . 6369)       19.01.2000 N 46 "         -        " (   , 2000, N 4, . 398)  ,              100 , :
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
    22.12.1999 N 1682           05.12.2001 N 1408.
------------------------------------------------------------------
: .
    19.01.2000 N 46    1  2001          02.12.2000 N 914,           - ,            .
------------------------------------------------------------------
1.              (),       ,     ,           (  7 ),      "/"      32         ,         .
2.           ..           .. .
3.              .

----------

" ", N 142, 25.07.2000,
   "      ", N 31, 31.07.2000


     ,        28.05.2003 N 61- (    30.12.2003 N 01-06/50932).
   ------------------------------------------------------------------
       25  2000  (    18.12.2000 N 14-10/36900).


      N 543,   N -3-11/240  23.06.2000
   "        "
   (    14.07.2000 N 2307)

----------

** ,   ?

----------

?

----------

** ,       -  - ?     , .
        ?   .

----------

. ,  ,      ,       /         .     ,    ,   ...   ...     ...

----------

** , .   -  ,  .

----------

, .                 /.

----------

> , .                 /.


    ,          ....  ....

----------

... ?    =>   . 
  ,       -  ,    ?

----------

> ... ?    =>   .


     ,     / , .. .      ,   /  .           ,    ,     ...


> ,       -  ,


  ,  ...

----------

,       ???
  -....    ....  -...- .

----------

> ,       ???


...        ,      ,      ,        ?


> -....    ....  -...- .


    ,    .....

----------

> ,     / , ..


    ?       ,        ?    ,    /     4       .   ,     /    ,      


> ,      ,      ,        ?


     ....


> ,    .....


 ,   1.    "  ".




> ,       ???


    , -  -  ....

----------

> ?       ,        ?


,  ....        .  ,      ,             7.     ....


> ,    /     4       .

----------

> 7.     ....


 ....           .        /      ,   ,    .
     :        .      -  .

----------

> ....           .


 .        ....

----------

**, , 


> .


   -    -,      .!     .

----------


## _

...      ...  - ,        ....    !
... .....    -,       ( ) !

----------

*_*, 


> ....


 , 



> ( )

----------

, ,   :
// -  ,          ,..      .,        ????

----------

> ,


  .




> 


 ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

